# New flesh on old bones



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been lurking here for too long, so I finally decided to register. I have no idea why I didn't sooner. Anyways, most of you here who haunt HalloweenForum.com will know me as AliveNBuried, so I put a spin on my name here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

hey BA... glad u came out of the lurker closet  welcome to the fourm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to Zombies Hell Hole, if you didn't bring ice with you, you may be sorry?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Buried Alive, glad you joined in.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome BuriedAlive. I am sure you will find us even more entertaining now that you can join in with us. Glad you came out of lurking.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello BuriedAlive. Another lurker comes out of the closet! Good to meet you.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, BuriedAlive! Glad to have you hangin' around HauntForum!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad to see you are now a member BA. I love your site Monsterguts!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! I wish more lurkers would register and post..


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome he who is alive and buried, no matter which way he puts it!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey BA,
Welcome to our little corner of hell...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

With a name like that you should fit right in here, welcome BA.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you for the haunt-felt welcomes. You know, no matter how screwy the rest of the world is, I can always count on the comraderie of my fellow haunters and them making me feel like a family member.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Watch out BA, there are families, and there are families............lol


----------

